# Archive Outlook Inbox (*.pst file)



## cbbond (Apr 1, 2008)

I need to re-install my XP OS and want to save my entire Outlook email Inbox archive so that I can restore my 'email inbox' once my laptop is repaired.

What file do I want to copy and zip on an external drive? Where is the file located usually?

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Office stores the pst file in a variety of places . . I find the easiest thing to do is search for **.pst *. . set it to look in hidden and system folders.

Once Search finds the pst files, you can copy to removable media.

I would not compress ( zip ) the files . . it could make them difficult to restore


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

HI,

before formatting OS, its imp to take backup of Outlook mails, contacts, and calender items.

follow this.

Open outlook - file - import and export --> select export to a file --> personnal folder(*.pst) --> In the next window if only inbox is highlited --> then change it to -->Highlight the pseronal folder on top.

then give the location to save the backup file.

You have to be vary careful,,, because after reformatting if we import the data back and not found mails, contacts, etc......
means we lost data.....no more recoveries......

Takecare,
By,
mani


----------



## muffinxe (May 22, 2008)

actually you can check the path of *.pst file in control panel>mail>data files. You can copy the files and keep it in external drive or export mail as .pst file from your outlook and import again when you are in you new outlook account. Good luck!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

The normal path for Microsoft Outlook would be C:\Documents and Settings\_username_\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook\outlook.pst

Open Microsoft Outlook. Right click on Outlook Today and left click Properties. On the General tab click Advanced tab near the bottom. Here you will see the Path that you can navigate to.


----------

